# Sony Projector Repair Help Needed



## nedjinski (Sep 29, 2017)

I have a VPL PX15 - I recently replaced the lamp - while I was doing this I blew out the whole chassis because there was 15 years of dust everywhere. When I fired it back up there were globs of dust spots in the picture - mostly visible on a white background. Thinking this was dust spots I took the unit apart and found that all of the glass, mirrors, lenses, filters were all covered with dust. I cleaned all the glass and put it back together - now the whole image is predominately green with a large black center - plus some of the menus have disappeared.

Obviously there is a signal interruption somewhere but I can't figure it out.

Anyone familiar with this model or what the issues might be?

Thanks for your thoughts.


----------

